# Huron River - island lake rec area



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Ive been doing some paddling and fishing on the huron between commerce and above the kent lake dam in island lake rec area. I have never paddled down from the kent lake dam through the park, but want to try soon. Anyone have any experience on times or access points through the park and down to chain of lakes in pinckney. thanks.:chillin:


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

subocto said:


> Ive been doing some paddling and fishing on the huron between commerce and above the kent lake dam in island lake rec area. I have never paddled down from the kent lake dam through the park, but want to try soon. Anyone have any experience on times or access points through the park and down to chain of lakes in pinckney. thanks.:chillin:


 
http://www.paddling.net/places/MI/ You should be able to find some info here. They have trip reports for a lot of spots. check it out


----------

